# noob question regarding path and pkg_add...



## emcee (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey,

When I install a package such as "zip" using the pkg_add command, the zip software cannot be accessed via my path until a logff and logon.  I am logging in as root to do this.  If I attempt to "zip --help" right after executing "pkg_add -r zip" I receive the message "Command not found".  I can see the program in /usr/local/bin, but I cannot execute the command via my path until I logoff and back on.

I assume there is something fundamental about the operating system that I am not understanding.  Typically, for instance, in windows if you place an executable somewhere in your path you can use that program immediately without logging on or off.

Thanks in advance,

A Noob


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2011)

The Interrupted Unix FAQ, #3.


----------



## emcee (Jul 21, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> The Interrupted Unix FAQ, #3.



Rehash...  thank you good sir!


----------

